# Pantalla del televisor roja



## Desates

La pantalla de mi televisor al encenderlo se pone roja vivo sin más. 
Funciona el sonido, funciona el teletexto , pero no veo nada más. 

A qué puede deberse ?


----------



## juan angel

que modelo de televisor es?, revisa el jungla por que decis que tenes osd en pantalla. por que si no tubieras osd revisaria el transitor de la placa del zocalo del tubo.


----------



## Apollo

Hola a todos:

Supongo que no es muy nuevo el TV, ya que si eso sucede en los nuevos la TV se protege y apaga la pantalla.

Te recomendaría checar primero la señal de color que llega hasta los amplificador de color en la tarjeta del cinescopio.

Si están presentes, posiblemente los cañones azul y verde estén tapados o agotados.

SI no lo están, ve retrocediendo hasta encontrar dónde se pierden las dos señales de color.

Espero y te sea útil esta información
Saludos al foro


----------



## huki

que tal amigos les comento que tengo tv con una placa universal,funciona bien pero se ve rojo me podrian ayudar.gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS

¿ Se ve rojo después de . . . o desde que lo montaste ?

Saludos !


----------



## mcrven

DOSMETROS dijo:


> ¿ Se ve rojo después de . . . o desde que lo montaste ?
> 
> Saludos !



Dosmetros, parece que le estás respondiendo a dos personas diferentes. Fíjate: quien inicia el hilo es desates y quien habla de imagen roja es huki. Desates dice "La pantalla de mi televisor al encenderlo se pone roja vivo sin más." No es muy clara la explicación y, según entiendo, parece ser que ve una pantalla roja, plana, opaca, sin presencia de imagen. Esto sería correspondiente a la respuesta de juan angel: transistor de video en corto en la placa del TRC o, un corto interno en el TRC mismo.
Lo de huki, muy posiblemente, tiene que ver con ajuste del bias y drive del amplificador de color, directo en la plca del TRC o vía MENU.

Saludos a todos y suerte:


----------



## DOSMETROS

mcrven dijo:


> Dosmetros, parece que le estás respondiendo a dos personas diferentes. Fíjate: quien inicia el hilo es desates y quien habla de imagen roja es huki. Desates dice "La pantalla de mi televisor al encenderlo se pone roja vivo sin más." No es muy clara la explicación y, según entiendo, parece ser que ve una pantalla roja, plana, opaca, sin presencia de imagen. Esto sería correspondiente a la respuesta de juan angel: transistor de video en corto en la placa del TRC o, un corto interno en el TRC mismo.
> Lo de huki, muy posiblemente, tiene que ver con ajuste del bias y drive del amplificador de color, directo en la plca del TRC o vía MENU.
> 
> Saludos a todos y suerte:


 

No no , le pregunto a *huki* si se ve rojo *desde que* lo montó o *después de* un tiempo de uso , como para ver si es un problema de montaje , o de tubo , o de daño .

Gracias igual  , algún día , eventualmente , podría llegar a equivocarme 

Saludos !


----------



## huki

gracias por responder.te cuento que la puse en un tubo viejo pero no funciono, luego la pase a este tubo y encendio pero se ve rojo.igualmente tengo otro tubo para probar.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ojo que no todos los tubos CRT tienen la misma distribución de patas , hay por lo menos dos post sobre los montajes de esas placas aquí en el Foro , buscalos !

Saludos !


----------



## DOMITEC

si la imagen roja va acompañado de lineas de retrazo blanca y no controla el sgreen es posible que la pantalla este crusada, revisa que los tres k esten con voltaje similar.
yo tengo una manera facil de probar las pantallas: en primer lugar desconecto los tres K luego voy uniendo uno por uno, y voy viendo que tel esta cada color.... ojo, al desconectar los tres K no debe haber nada de imagen, si predomina algun color de hecho que la pantalla esta crusada.


----------



## betodj

* La deficiencia o preponderancia de uno de los tres colores básicos (Rojo, Verde, Azul) en la imagen de un TV o monitor, puede deberse al "agotamiento" o daño en el TRC:
Cuando no se dispone de un Probador de TRC, un truco para determinar el estado de los tres cañones del TRC, es la siguiente:
1)Con  el equipo encendido, conectar momentáneamente una resistencia de 10 a 15K 1W, entre tierra (ground) y el terminal de cada uno de los cátodos, uno a la vez. Al hacerlo, si el TRC está en buenas condiciones, se iluminará la pantalla, con el color correspondiente al cátodo conectado.
La intensidad del color, en cada una de las tres pruebas debe ser similar. Si alguno de los colores no aparece o lo hace en forma tenue, es indicio de defecto o agotamiento del TRC.

2) Otro truco, que se puede emplear, cuando se presenta ausencia o exceso de uno de los tres colores y existen dudas, sobre si la causa se encuentra en el TRC, o en los circuitos R, G, B, es el siguiente:
Desconectar el cátodo correspondiente al color en cuestión y el cátodo de uno de los otros dos, e invertir la conexión, entre ellos con la ayuda de un par de trozos de cable. Si el problema  continua  manifestándose en el mismo color, evidentemente la causa está en el TRC. Si el problema se manifiesta ahora en el otro color, la causa está en el circuito.

3) Cuando un TRC presenta síntomas de agotamiento, se puede lograr cierta mejoría, aumentando el voltaje del filamento calefactor (en 5, 10, 15 y hasta 20% por encima del voltaje normal). Este y otros "trucos", como descarga de condensadores entre los electrodos del TRC, etc., son usados por algunos técnicos. Sin embargo, NO son recomendables, pues aceleran el proceso de agotamiento e incluso, pueden dejar totalmente inservible el TRC.
Lo aconsejable, es usar un Reactivador de TRC, con el cual se puede lograr prolongar su vida útil, en muchos casos por meses o años, sin mayores riesgos.



Fuente: Trucos_del_oficio_electronica

http://www.mediafire.com/?7ipcxfkscd4a5iq


----------

